# Outlaw to sell Onkyo PR-SC886



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Due to major delays that have probably lost them significant market share in the hdmi switching / up-rez / room correcting / preamp / processor market -- Outlaw Audio just announced (surprise) another delay.

But they did have a silver lining: they are now an authorized Onkyo Pro PR-SC886 dealer, which is one of their biggest competitors in this niche. They also are offering a "dummies" guide to setting it up and are making sure the latest firmware is on all them before shipping. Price is a bit higher than you can find at wholesalers, but not by much.

If my move goes well and I'm still in the market to upgrade the theater, I may take them up on this in the future.

Just FYI.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I was patiently waiting for the 997 but this offer looks pretty good although I understand that the successor to the 886 (the PR-SC5507) should be released in the near future which just complicates my decision a bit more. Here are the specs:

Edit: More infor at: http://www.eu.onkyo.com/press/press_release_en_8599753.html
I would hope that the US release of the unit would be close to the European one.

ADVANCED FEATURES

THX® Ultra2 Plus™ Certified 
DTS-HD Master Audio™, DTS-HD High Resolution Audio™, Dolby® TrueHD, and Dolby® Digital Plus Decoding 
HDMI™ Version 1.3a to Support Deep Color™, x.v.Color™, LipSync, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD Master Audio, DVD-Audio, Super Audio CD, Multichannel PCM, and CEC 
HDMI Video Upscaling to 1080p with HQV Reon-VX 
DSD Direct for Super Audio CD 
Audio and 1080p Video Processing via HDMI (1 Front/7 Rear Inputs and 2 Outputs [Main/Sub]) 
Burr-Brown 192 kHz/32-Bit DACs (PCM1795 x 6) for All Channels 
Ultra-Low-Jitter PLL (Phase Locked Loop) Circuitry to Improve Audio Quality 
Three TI (Aureus™) 32-Bit DSP Chips (DA830 x 1, DA788 x 2) for Advanced Processing 
VLSC™ (Vector Linear Shaping Circuitry) for All Channels 
ISF (Imaging Science Foundation) Video Calibration 
Audyssey DSX™ and Dolby® Pro Logic® IIz for New Surround Channels 
Audyssey MultEQ™ XT to Correct Room Acoustic Problems and to Calibrate Speakers 
Audyssey Dynamic Volume™ to Maintain Optimal Listening Level and Dynamic Range 
Audyssey Dynamic EQ™ for Loudness Correction 
Dolby® Volume for Reference-Quality Listening Experience at Any Volume 
Network Capability for Streaming Audio Files (MP3, WMA, WMA Lossless, FLAC, WAV, Ogg Vorbis, AAC, LPCM) 
Internet Radio Connectivity (Last.fm* and vTuner) 
Certified with Windows 7 and DLNA Version 1.5 
Bi-Amping Capability 
Zone 2 and Zone 3 for Playback of Separate Sources in Other Rooms 
Zone 2 Monitor Outputs (Component and Composite) and Zone 2/3 Subwoofer Pre Outs 
D-sub (15 pin) Input for PC or Analog RGB 
Universal Port for Single-Cable Connection of Optional Onkyo Dock for the iPod or DAB+ Radio Tuner 
4 DSP Modes for Gaming: Rock, Sports, Action, and RPG (Role Playing Game) 
2 Independent Subwoofer Pre Outs 
AUDIO & VIDEO FEATURES

9.2-Channel Balanced Line-Level XLR Pre Outs (with Front Bi-Amping Capability) 
2-Channel Balanced XLR Audio Inputs 
Dual IR Inputs with Common Output 
Linear Optimum Gain Volume Circuitry 
Neural-THX® Surround Decoder 
Music Optimizer™ for Compressed Digital Music Files 
Theater-Dimensional Virtual Surround Function 
RIHD (Remote Interactive over HDMI) for System Control 
Direct Mode and Pure Audio Mode 
Tone Control (Bass/Treble) for All Channels 
Front-Side Auxiliary Inputs (for Camcorders, Game Consoles, etc.) 
2 USB Ports (Front/Rear) for MP3 Audio Devices (Audio Only) 
Component Video Upscaling (Up to 1080i) 
Component Video Switching (3 Inputs and 1 Output) 
5 Composite Video Inputs and 2 Outputs 
Color-Coded, 9 Multichannel Pre Outs 
7 Digital Inputs (4 Optical and 3 Coaxial) 
Independent Crossover Adjustment for F/C/S/SB/FH/FW (40/50/60/70/80/90/100/120/150/200 Hz) 
A/V Sync Control Function (Up to 250 ms in 5 ms Steps) 
40 FM/AM Random Presets with RDS (PS/RT/PTY/TP) 
OTHER FEATURES
Gold-Plated A/V Inputs and Outputs 
High-Rigidity Flat Chassis (1.6 mm Thick) 
4 S-Video Inputs and 1 Output 
5 A/V Inputs and 1 Output 
Monitor Outputs (Component Video, Composite Video, and S-Video) 
3 Audio Inputs and 1 Output 
Phono Input 
Gold-Plated, Machined Solid Brass, 19 mm-Pitch Audio Inputs (CD and Phono) 
Color-Coded, 7.1-Multichannel Inputs 
12V Triggers (A, B, and C) with Adjustable Delay 
Onscreen Display (OSD) 
IntelliVolume 
Aluminum Front Panel and Volume **** 
Firmware Updates via Ethernet and USB 
Bi-Directional Ethernet Port and RS232 Port 
Compatible with RI (Remote Interactive) Dock for the iPod 
Bi-Directional, Preprogrammed, and Customizable RI Remote Control with Backlight, Onscreen Setup, Mode-Key LEDs, and Macro Presets for Four Activities


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That looks like it covers about everything you can imagine needing... any mention of price?


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I believe that it was listed at 2000 british pounds which I think translates to about $3300. Until the US model is announced though, I wouldn't put too much credulity in that information. I'm hoping for pricing that is more in line with the original 886 although I'm sure there will be the obligatory price increase for the new bells and whistles.

The rumor mill has a September announcement for the US model.

Bob


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

The Onkyo Pro PR-SC5507P looks mighty impressive to say the least.

* Mate this beauty with an Emotiva XPA-2 (front Left and front Right speakers),
an Emotiva XPA-5 (Center, Side surrounds and front Wide speakers),
and finally an Emotiva UPA-2 (Rear surround speakers, or front Height speakers if possible), and you'll be all set.:bigsmile:

** For more savings, get the XPA-2 with the UPA-7.

*** And for furthermore savings, the UPA-2 with the UPA-7.

**** But then, me I'll go with the first option. :yes:


----------

